# New Barndo build/House is coming along



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well -- We bought our place last March in the Hill country, original plan was to just stay in a 2 bedroom trailer that came with the property for a couple of years and then fix up/add on to the cabin on the property and use that as the house. 
Plans change-- 
When we couldn't put our plates into the cabinets in the trailer because the bottoms were falling out-- couldn't replace them because the walls were not strong enough to hold real cabinets-- I decided the cabin was just too small and did not offer the view I spent my hard earned dollars on. So.. We set out to have a house built.
House Plans-- 
I spent hours upon hours scouring the internet for a design I liked, spoke to some architects about having something drawn, and in the end, found a design that was perfect for what I wanted, and it was from a builder who would build it on my land!
So I make an appt to go see this guy, told him I was driving in from South of Houston and made an appt for a week later-- he would only meet in the early morning so I got to get up at like 2:30 to drive to Boerne and meet with the guy. He was late and then told me he didn't have a lot of time to talk -- what house did I pick-- we spent 20-30 minutes discussing options and he shot me a price 417K for a 1700/ft house :headknock. Uggghhh NOOO!
So I spoke to an architect in Fredericksburg-- I loved this design --could he take a floor plan and make a set of plans to build it? -- he said sure what you want is easy-- but before we even start down this road-- you cannot build a house out here for less than 185/ft . I said I already own the land-- he said yes I know -- but that's what it costs out here. I told him tanks but this is ridiculous -- his parting comment as he was laughing at me was if you cant afford the area you shouldn't have bought land. ok strike 2

So I took my floor plan and started shopping for a draftsman -- found a guy on craigslist and over the course of a couple of hours over 3 nights on the phone he drew up plans. Caution here though -- once you do this, rooms get bigger-- plans grow and mine did. In speaking with him he said tons of people are going the Barndo route-- Spoke to a couple guys around me in the area and they said dollar in for dollar out at sale-- Barndo was the way to go-- It was decided -- I am building a barndo.

House gets bigger -- 
as we worked through the flow of the house and I spoke to people about what would be best-- It grew-- by about 250/ft. Then, when i went to a couple mfg of metal buildings to get it made-- they said it would be much cheaper to buy an off the shelf size as in a standard size-- so it grew again to fit the size closest to what i had designed, because I could not go back down in size (the admiral was now fully engaged in the project) so it has now grown to 2400/ft (40x60). Back to draftsman to find clever ways to use up the rest of the space and we did. And once it was done I think it was almost perfect. So now I am married to this design-- literally

Design finished -- pick a builder
Now I needed to find a guy to erect it -- I called Mueller and spoke to them and they had some guys I couple speak with, but honestly I wasn't getting the warm fuzzies from any of those guys. Then the road guy building my road suggested a local guy who could do it. I called him and he interviewed me to see if I was worth working for (turns out the really good guys stay busy and wont work for anybody they think might be a pain ita). Once establish I wasnt going to be a problem customer we started discussing project-- and here is where stuff changed-- He said he could build a welded steel building for the same or less that I could buy a premade and have erected. 
OK then lets go welded. 
I am the general contractor
I am the contractor now-- SO he had suggestion as to who to get to pour the slab, electrical, plumber etc. 
Turns out these guys all know each other and I have been able (with the help of the carpenter to manage this thing from Houston. It hasn't been bad at all.
Ill post pics of progress so far, in the following posts. It has been fun so far and I am getting excited.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*Slab and site work*

pics of site and slab-- this turned into a nightmare kinda deal because it didn't get poured when I wanted it to-- so the poured it on the afternoon of the hottest day of the year-- and I was hoping for stained concrete. So, I paid someone to water it every day for a week and it still cracked in a few places, despite the watering-- its not bad, but we are going with a different floor option (tile)


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

So, months go by (slab fully cured) and guy finally has time to put the building up and here we go with the actual structure. Framer also started and its going fast!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*Walls and porches are on*

They got the windows in, siding on, porch posts set and the roof goes on this week depending on weather. most all framing is done on interior as well.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Love the tree's used for the porch roof supports. Looks like you're going to have an amazing place!


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting.

I would have thought they built the shell THEN framed the interior. 

Learned something new.

Congrats.:cheers:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Grumpy365 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I would have thought they built the shell THEN framed the interior.
> 
> ...


That's how I did mine. Barndo's are a never ending project. I've been working on mine for 13 years and still wanna do more. 
I really like living in mine and its neat to say I built it. 
I didn't build the barn I built the inside.
Hoping I never have to move but if I did I would build another Barndo.
Yours is looking great. 
Hope you did spray in foam? I did the bottom of my barn with single cell and did the top of the roof with single cell as well. Then insulated all the walls inside the house.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks awesome!

Would love to see the house layout....it's not easy to make use of all the space in a square/rectangular barndo.

That size and layout might be something a lot of us could use for future ideas.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Normally they do wait to frame-- but midway through the build as in structure was done but no sheet metal on outside, the metal guys all got the flu and the framer/carpenter was ready to go-- so go he did -
Yes -- I am having a 2 cooler spray it with foam. Walls and ceiling. 
Other questions I have gotten:
Variable seed a/c -- they tell me it should work great--We will see
smart house with smart lights, plugs, tv, thermostat, water heater, security etc-- its all pretty cheap and I can control it from my phone or tv remote.
Holes on back porch are for 4 french doors-- 8' tall 6'wide
Eave height is 12'
roof on house is 6:12 and porches are 2:12 I think
Back porch is almost 13' and front is 9' or so
Posts in back are 10' tall and big from=nt are taller and not as big
fireplace is all dry stack stone and except for color (going with a darker stone) will look like this:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A very modest step up from a trailer. Sweet. So is it cheaper than a traditional build?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

much cheaper -- I mean cabinets cost what they cost as do plumbing and other stuff- but the exterior and framing was much cheaper-


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> A very modest step up from a trailer. Sweet. So is it cheaper than a traditional build?


Depends on how extravagant you get and if you build it yourself. 
I find maintaining is cheaper. Another thing that I like is you can spread out the project over the years. That'a what I've done and still doing. 
I figure by the time I'm dead it will be finished. LOL!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Outstanding!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks awesome Matt! Is it sitting on the big hill closest to the river?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Haute -- yes it is -- here is the view looking back towards town (my back porch view)-- topo says its a 300' tall hill and having walked up it-- I would agree!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Haute -- yes it is -- here is the view looking back towards town (my back porch view)-- topo says its a 300' tall hill and having walked up it-- I would agree!


Sweet! Million dollar view.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Haute -- yes it is -- here is the view looking back towards town (my back porch view)-- topo says its a 300' tall hill and having walked up it-- I would agree!


Nice view! Do you see a lot of critters taking a drink from your Barndo?
Your barndo by the way is first class. Congrats!:cheers:


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh not there I dont -- that is a pool on another ranch east of mine on the north llano about 3 miles away I just love the view and made the house face it (still need to trim some trees to frame it up) -- but yes we see alot of critters from the back porch just not at that spot its too far-- porcupines, deer, *****, axis deer, dillos, turkeys -- usual stuff


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

SOOOO how much did it turn out a square foot?


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Oh not there I dont -- that is a pool on another ranch east of mine on the north llano about 3 miles away I just love the view and made the house face it (still need to trim some trees to frame it up) -- but yes we see alot of critters from the back porch just not at that spot its too far-- porcupines, deer, *****, axis deer, *dillos*, turkeys -- usual stuff


I didn't read that right.sad3sm


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Great view Matt. Where is that?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

its in junction and its not finished yet so I dont know the cost per foot-- would be foolish to speculate till its closer to being done-- this is where the money really gets to flowing-- appliances, finishes, rock work lighting etc-- heck good quality plumbing fixutes are not cheap


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> its in junction and its not finished yet so I dont know the cost per foot-- would be foolish to speculate till its closer to being done-- this is where the money really gets to flowing-- appliances, finishes, rock work lighting etc-- heck good quality plumbing fixutes are not cheap


Finish lighting and plumbing will eat up.a budget pretty quick. It's the finish details that break.the bank. We're easily going to spend 30% of our build budget on the bathroom. When we add the kitchen, the appliances, cabinets, countertops, etc. will probably be 50% of that cost.

Your build and site looks great, I love the view. If we hadn't inherited land, we'd have been closer to you, probably around Camp Wood, Leakey, Rocksprings. I love the hill country, who doesn't though.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> its in junction and its not finished yet so I dont know the cost per foot-- would be foolish to speculate till its closer to being done-- this is where the money really gets to flowing-- appliances, finishes, rock work lighting etc-- heck good quality plumbing fixutes are not cheap


My wife runs a big lighting showroom in Stafford Matt. If you want to get a quote, I can pm you her contact info. They mainly supply custom home builders and commercial hotel and restaurant interests, but she can get anything. They aren't a walk-in retail place.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Alot of people want to know a sq foot price. I dont have it yet- I will tell you what the building and porches cost and slab were when I have all the numbers in.
another question its a 62x42 main house but total slab was 62x62-so concrete was alot more with the big porches- the front porch is like 8.5 feet wide and 62' long and the back porch is 12'6 and 62' long-- so I poured concrete for 3844' sq but the house itself is only 2600 (62x42)-- and concrete in Junction is high to very high as there is only one guy selling it locally
Could I do it cheaper?
Yes-- I am doing a number of things that in hindsite would/could be done much cheaper with just a price per sq ft in mind
I could have had a second story if I would have put the eave height up another foot so, and then lowered the ceilings to 9' but I have 10 and 12' ceilings save the great room where the vaulted ceiling is 16' -- all of this would have driven the sq ft price down -- way down.
Those porches are expensive to have welded and have the roof be run the way I did (plus roof is standing seam). I could have added later and done myself by dropping down 6" and using all wood by the time they roof them and then do the metal underneath (rusty tin). 
It would have been cheaper to use something other than peeled logs as porch posts too.
No foam
single stage ac or window units
plywood walls or osb
no rock on whole back exterior
no giant cool *** fireplace with inset for 65" tv
No custom cabinets
No travertine floors -- stained concrete
electric ranch and standard appliances -- we went Gas Range, stainless everything Kitchen aid for the most part
no wine cooler in the bar
alot of stuff like this drive the price up -- lol
If you wanted to do this on a tight budget it could get done for way less than I will spend I bet. Bet-- heck I know-I could build this for a lot less and it would be super nice, just not my dream spot. It should be super nice when it done though


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Well -- We bought our place last March in the Hill country, original plan was to just stay in a 2 bedroom trailer that came with the property for a couple of years and then fix up/add on to the cabin on the property and use that as the house.
> 
> I am the contractor now-- SO he had suggestion as to who to get to pour the slab, electrical, plumber etc.
> Turns out these guys all know each other and I have been able (with the help of the carpenter to manage this thing from Houston. It hasn't been bad at all.
> ....


I have somewhat been following your experience, and I am happy for you.

I am building my retirement home now, but I am not the general. 
However, as you said, the good local contractors all know each other and work as a team. Heck, that is just fine by me.

I am very particular about things, but these guys have made me comfortable, they know their shirt and are respectable. My place will be tiny compared to yours, but like yours, I think I could withstand a nuclear blast or a high Richter scale earthquake.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with staining your concrete that has a few cracks. The cracks are gonna appear sooner or later anyway. The cracks add character and give it the rustic look. A buddy of mine built a house and got a bad slab job and went with tile. Within a year the cracks appeared through the tile and it wasnâ€™t a pretty sight. Here is mine.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

And that looks great pig-- I just didnt see any colors or rather wasnt offered any colors I liked for my build. I wanted to go with floor similar color to yours, but my Mom pointed out that with all of our roads being caliche they would always look dirty so that nixed that-- or at least it did for the boss


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Who's doing the stonework?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Guy named Pablo-- he comes recommended by... well everybody -- he also did the slab and found the Big cedars for the porches -- he has been in the area for years-- His work is everywhere, banks, buildings, houses , restaurants -- nice guy-- Also does concrete counters, and builds houses as well.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Guy named xxxxx -- he comes recommended by... well everybody --


Local recommendations are great.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> And that looks great pig-- I just didnt see any colors or rather wasnt offered any colors I liked for my build. I wanted to go with floor similar color to yours, but my Mom pointed out that with all of our roads being caliche they would always look dirty so that nixed that-- or at least it did for the boss


Yea I failed to mention that. The color I went with was â€˜colaâ€™ and it does show dirt real easy. If I could of done it over I would have went with a lighter color.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Did you get your tin cut yet?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

nope-- hurt my back last week and was gonna start but, couldn't pick up any of the sheets--tried but it was a no go. All the guys working on the house said they would do it-- I gave them the tools I had gotten --cant say i am sad about it either- lol thats alot of noise


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*Barndo build updated*

We are making progress now -- Rock on exterior is done, tin is cut, trim boards are painted, pump house is in. 
Next week, A/C and drywall and maybe texture- Cabinet guy said cabinets are coming along as well -- tons of work still to do but we are getting closer
And as of today-- We are spray foamed!!!
And while we are on the subject of foam--I used a 2 cooler -- and he did a great job. I would recommend him to anyone who is considering this his handle on here is *troutklr* his name is Aaron company name is Southern Seal-- super nice guy -- charged what he said he would charge -but did more than he said he would- drove all the way from Victoria and still beat the pants off the local guys on price. 
here are the pics


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That really looks good! Can't wait to see the inside pics as it keeps coming along.
Brete has a tractor he's gonna be selling. Might give ya a 2Cool deal. haha


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Soooo, when is the Party???

Looks great!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

House looks awesome and view is over the top awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks -- its coming right along -- A/c today and tomorrow-- then beams, drywall- texture and paint then a bunch of other stuff lol


----------



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

It was nice meeting you Matt and we enjoyed the project. You have a very nice place there. Can't wait to see the finished product. Thanks for the hospitality!

Banded Drake Custom Calls


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bluefin said:


> That really looks good! Can't wait to see the inside pics as it keeps coming along.
> 
> Brete has a tractor he's gonna be selling. Might give ya a 2Cool deal. haha


Lol....having second thoughts now, afraid Iâ€™d miss it....

Looks great Matt, gonna be a showplace for sure....keep the pics coming!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking good Matt!


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

Congratulations! You are never going to want to leave after its finished. Beautiful place!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Thank looks awesome Matt....something to be very proud of. You are going to love it. Thanks for all the pics!! Wishing you all the best...when you have your housewarming, give us the date!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Beautiful house and property. This would be my dream project


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Not sure when party is-- still alot of work to be done-- but rest assured there will be one--


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*More Progress*

Drywall should be done this morning-- Cabinets are done, but not stained and installed and wont be for a while. Tin gets finished this week as well. Beams look good, need a little touch up.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking great! You keeping in budget?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

lol budget??? Just kidding -- I am in the ball park -- I swag'd a bunch of the numbers and am close on some-- under on some way over on others--


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> lol budget??? Just kidding -- I am in the ball park -- I swag'd a bunch of the numbers and am close on some-- under on some way over on others--


LOL! I'm with ya! Thanks to my wife. A simple pool resurface job went from $6k, to somewhere in the $14-ish area. With all the other stuff she decided to do to the backyard. It can become a giant snowball of cash...


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep-- I was a little shall we say unhappy about the amount of money getting sucked out of my checking account this weekend --my Mom pulled me to the side and nicely told me to chill the heck out- and be a big boy about it- lol


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*more progress*

Sheet rock in and floated- Texture is going on the walls right now-- Ceiling is in (save trim lights vents etc) and old beams are done! first coat of paint in a few days, then all the miles of trim --


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice! I've really enjoyed this thread. Thanks for continuing to post.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Nice! I've really enjoyed this thread. Thanks for continuing to post.


X2.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

*thoughts*

something to think about .. I have been in my barndo for 18 months NOT near as NICE as yours but at my age I had all doors - showers also wheel chair accessible

never know what life will deal a person
very nice build you have going

best of luck an health


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks-- we have specific doors accessible-only about 2-3 in whole house were narrow-I made some mistakes on my plans, but it is what it is- I can get to any room via a wheel chair-- I just cannot go through any door if that makes sense. Master bedroom is a no problema can go anywhere in it, guest room has a narrow door from the bedroom to the bathroom, but that bath is accessible through the mudroom
The master shower is accessible as well.
Bar is accessible !


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful. Been following along as well and enjoying every update.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*Update*

paint and texture has started -- Tile is being delivered today. Red closet looking thing is bar -- here is a drawing of what it will look like when glass and door have been put in as well. Really starting to look like a house. For those that have asked in the past-- I am going for that old mexican kinda stucco look on the great room walls. It's Not dirt--its paint and its supposed to look like that--yes lol


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Man, I'm really digging what y'all are doing. This is going to end up awesome!


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

My Step son converted an existing barn in to a barndo. He used exposed copper pipe
and outdoor brass faucets instead of expensive plumbing fixtures, 

Sinks are made from galvanized wash tubs. Looks really cool and rustic. saved
a buttload of money. He is a builder by trade and has spent a year of his spare time
doing the retro fit. Turned out great.


MO


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! Will there be a 2Cool gathering?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words- lol prob so but I still have miles to go before I sleep -- but this thing is pretty far away miles wise-- I have had a 2cooler or 4 out there since I bought the ranch and construction started as well as working on the house, helping move supplies etc.
Heck the foam guy was a 2cooler-- and I would use that guy again in a heart beat. 
Oh and the answer to how big the beams are is the beams ar 14x8 and the upright v structures in side are 6x6"s . The great room is 25' wide and 47' long or there abouts


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*wall texture up close*

for those that asked in the past-- here is the wall texture up close


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Thanks for the kind words- lol prob so but I still have miles to go before I sleep -- but this thing is pretty far away miles wise-- I have had a 2cooler or 4 out there since I bought the ranch and construction started as well as working on the house, helping move supplies etc.
> Heck the foam guy was a 2cooler-- and I would use that guy again in a heart beat.
> Oh and the answer to how big the beams are is the beams ar 14x8 and the upright v structures in side are 6x6"s . The great room is 25' wide and 47' long or there abouts


Matt, If you don't mind saying, what town is this near? My dad lives in Kerrville.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

between Junction and Roosvelt


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> between Junction and Roosvelt


Nice!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

You got yourself a dream place there my friend, enjoy!

Edit....I held off on my boat lift....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh really? Do tell why?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thought I might shop around a bit more...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

gotcha-- I am hearing they are super busy rt now-- might wait for a lull and swoop in for a better deal


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome thread and build. Thanks for sharing!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I posted in the woodworking forum asking for help with a stain color for my cabinets -- if anybody knows what color I posted I would really appreciate it if you chime in over there
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2554017


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Mas pics from the last 2 weekends -- muddy last weeknd (muddy truck pic) and dry and windy this weekend-- We are in the home stretch now! Rock and tile and cabinets to be installed in next couple weeks-- sorry about the lighting on some pics-- I was in a hurry to beat traffic this morning


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Looking very nice. I bet you're ready for the build to be over and start on the next of many never ending projects that come with property ownership.ch

I'm touching up around the catfish pond. Planting some new trees around it. Of course I have to put in an irrigation system. Just rebuilt the catfish feeder two weeks ago. Picking up 500 hybrid catfish in two weeks. Never ending but fun.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes --I love my place but to be honest going up every weekend is a killer. If I-10 wasnt under construction it prob would not be so bad-- but it getting a little old. If it was a want to go and not a have to go it might be different. Regardless its close and just in time for axis season, so there is that. Here is a better as in more light pic from Friday.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

cabinets and wood ceiling are in!I just need the crown moulding for Cabinets and rock fireplace and rock on the back of the island and concrete counters and tile-- and then... jeez this is never ending -- but progress is being made -- there is light at the end of the tunnel. Not looking too shabby for a metal building I think.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

This is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's a great looking place Matt and I apologize for not posting earlier in the thread. I really have enjoyed you taking us on this journey.


Can't wait to see the finished dream home.


TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Mas pics from the last 2 weekends -- muddy last weeknd (muddy truck pic) and dry and windy this weekend-- We are in the home stretch now! Rock and tile and cabinets to be installed in next couple weeks-- sorry about the lighting on some pics-- I was in a hurry to beat traffic this morning


Nice! Dude, I want that bronco........


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ill sell the bronco for exactly what I have in it -- but you might not like that number-- in fact I know you wont-I dont like that number-ouch lol-- but thanks


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I really like the wood ceilings. They look great.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It is a beautiful place, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

You are going to have a super BA joint right there


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Fireplace progress it isnt going to turn out exactly as i wanted, but it will work I think-- tile starts tomorrow and countertops this week as well-- should have thee inside construction done --then its down to some plumbing and electrical trim outs and we have a house. Then we move over and build a barn and rehab the guest house-- (it needs alot of help as well)


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Monday update:
Showers are tiled, counters are in, but not sealed and polished yet. Plumbers are there and so are the tile guys. Floor tile starts tommorow


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

nice job matt. what is the name of that shower tile?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Lookin great. I love the fireplace.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have no idea-- Floor and Decor-- wood tile isle its Italian and was about 3/ft if memory serves -- its super realistic or was to me-- wife didnt love it-- but hey I do!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

update-- tile is going down quick!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well all that is left is to hook the water up and install fixtures for the plumbing and some light bulbs (they ran out of leds) and move in! Porches are done, tin is up and the rock is now finished. The counters and tile were sealed this week and about Tuesday it will be all done, except for the clean-up and landscaping. I found a guy to build the barn, awning over the trailer house and we are getting the roads and house/barn area all redone and resurfaced to keep the dust down. This was a fun project and to be honest, I really enjoyed the process. I am going to finish the barn and the other houses on the place and then... I might do the whole thing over again on a new place. Crazy? Yep but I love this stuff now that I have gotten into it. Anyway- -here are the pics from the last couple weeks. Thanks


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

The place looks great!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome job! You going to stain the concrete porch?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't know about you Matt, but for me all the choices that must be made when building can almost get overwhelming. Flooring and countertops in particular are expensive and you want them to look good, so the decision is important.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I really enjoyed it to be honest-- and when it gets installed its instant gratification. you see right away what you designed.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark U-- not sure i am gonna stain the porch for the same reasons I didn't stain concrete on the interior-- it will show dirt pretty bad I suspect-- I thought about traveritne pavers out there, but cost is high, and while it doesn't rain much out there -- it does and travertine pavers around a buddies pool are slicker than owl snot-- last thing I need is for me or a guest to go down hard running onto the orch to get out of the rain-- sealed stained concrete can be slick as well-- so Prob not


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

House is done - save for a few pieces of furniture I am waiting on (like a big mesquite table I am having made)-- so on to the barn! Should be done next week with exterior-- then pour a floor for tool room and get the electrical done and then only 100000000 more projects to go!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Matt, that is looking really great! I've followed this for some time and the transformation is just terrific. 
Know you'll get a lot of enjoyment out it.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Matt, Congratulations - you certainly have a beautiful home/project documented in your posts and pictures. My wife and I are in the process of buying a piece of property in Montgomery County and are just starting the process of planning, designing and building a home there that is very similar in size with some porches and elevations along the lines of your barndo. So, thank you for sharing the information!


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice job Matt! Very nice.

I have had some experience building stuff in the Hill Country, as you have found there is a premium on pricing there, especially for non-locals. My ex is from there, and we did a number of remodels, and had some of the same experiences with Architects there. If you got out for less than $200 a square, not counting land, you did very well.

Thanks very much for sharing that with us!


----------

